# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  I'm a Grannie!!

## Winnie

Dizzy has hatched 3 eggs so far and counting..... Pics to follow. :Smile:

----------


## Rick

From that title I thought for sure Winnie, Jr. had gone forth and multiplied!!

Good for you, girl. Looks like Easter Dinner might be in the works, too.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Oh wait - you're gonna eat your young aren't you? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

It happens in the wild.

----------


## Winnie

Well not all of them this time. If there are any girls in this batch I'll be keeping them to add to the flock.

----------


## Rick

That is just so sexist!

----------


## crashdive123

And makes us guys feel so much more better about things.

----------


## Winnie

Oh think nothing of it, I won't :Innocent:

----------


## cowgirlup

Congratulations!

You must be so proud!!! :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

When are we having a baby shower?

----------


## Winnie

4 now and the 5th is pipping. I think #6 is a dud, I'll leave it under mum til tomorrow though, you never know!

One way or another Christmas dinner has arrived!

----------


## nell67

WOOT COngrats Winnie,I have 2 hens gone broody now,my game hen,who I keep for that very reason,she will defend those chicks to the death from a predator,and one of the ameracauna's has gone broody as well,with her first clutch,she is out of the last clutched hatched last summer.

----------


## Winnie

I was going to get a Silkie Bantam or two for brooding, but Dizzy (an egg laying hybrid, that allegedly don't go broody Ha!) does a brilliant job and is a fantastic mum.
What breed are they sitting on? Dizzy has hatched Light Sussex.
Oh, #6 is definitely a dud, she's booted it out of the nest.

----------


## nell67

> I was going to get a Silkie Bantam or two for brooding, but Dizzy (an egg laying hybrid, that allegedly don't go broody Ha!) does a brilliant job and is a fantastic mum.
> What breed are they sitting on? Dizzy has hatched Light Sussex.
> Oh, #6 is definitely a dud, she's booted it out of the nest.


Ameracaunas,I take all the game hens eggs out but one,if she does not have one of her own there,she will not stay,but her chick will be half Ameracauna,if it is female,it will lay green eggs!

----------


## Winnie

I used to have some of them! I really wanted some Cream Legbar eggs, They lay pale blue-green eggs but there were none available when Dizzy went broody.

----------


## oldtrap59

used to have a bantam cochine hen that would set on any egg she could find.(not much of a layer herself) Once she found a goose egg that was about 1/4 as big as she was and decided she was going to hatch it. As it takes several more days for goose eggs to hatch then chicken I figured she'd give up but she stayed the coarse and finally brought a new little goose into the world. What a sight after 2 or 3 weeks. Her leading her offspring around the yard.lol Wish I had the dig camera then. 

oldtrap

----------


## BENESSE

Such a sweet story oldtrap.

----------


## Winnie

Some Bantams can be real determined. I had a couple of Silkies who seemed to be permanently broody. I'm sure it wasn't good for them, but hey what do I know.

Here's mum and babies, it started raining so she took them indoors and I couldn't get anymore clear shots.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Chicken nuggets.

----------


## Winnie

Leave those nuggets a few weeks and presto! Chicken dinner! (much more satisfying)

----------

